# Excalibur Crossbows



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Has anyone has any exeperience (good or bad) with the Excalibur crossbows? I am looking at the Excalibur Exomax 225 pound bow. I appreciate all replys.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If hunt1 doesn't answer pm him, he shoots one. Sorry, I don't know the model.


----------

